# Really terrifying DP-panic attack. How to cope / calm down?



## Isilme (Jul 8, 2012)

I had so bad pannic atack today. I went to the shop with my mom to get out of the house, because I´ve noticed it started to be a problem (to leave a house). We parked a car and then go to the shop. As I was walking I started to be very aware of myself. I looked at my body and legs as they were making step by step and I felt weird. Then I looked around, on the sky, people, buildings and it all felt weird and kind of unreal. I was trying to stay calm, but as we entered the shop it got worse in few seconds, and the thought came to my mind that " I will forget how to think" and suddenly I felt like if my head was empty and like I really forgot how to think. I totally freaked out. My head was spinning and started to feel numb (like when you are going to fain in second - I thought I was going to), I felt I am not breathing, like air is not going to my lungs, even if I breathe. I told my mom and she tried to calm me down, but she didn´t know how and neither did I. I also got scared I will forget how to speak and had to make some noise to see I can. I was so damn scared, I felt like my mind is going to slip away, or I am going to get some state I could not come back to "reality" again, because it would somehow damage my brain/mind or something. It is hard to describe how horrible that feelings actually was.

I don´t know how to deal with this, how to stop that or calm down and it is just getting worse. I feel desperate.


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

I suggest you do exactly what you did today, more and more often. Until you realize that theres no danger. You sound like youre getting used to not going out, this is the moment when you need to do the exact opposite. Otherwise the panic attacks wont fade. Face your fears, and listen to your body


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I've dealt with severe panic attacks for most of my life, and I have some advice for you.

#1. Always know that you aren't going crazy. This is a classic by-product of severe stress, and fear-based disorders are unrelated to any disorders that can be considered psychoses. You'll be okay; the anxiety is just tricking your brain.

#2. Panic attacks are very often accompanied by experiences of derealization or surreality. If you experience this, don't worry. It will come back. But let it be motivation to try and work through your anxiety issues (see below for advice).

#3. Fear is a vicious cycle: it feeds on itself and can grow quickly like a cancer. When you have moments that you feel anxious, don't add to the cycle by promoting frightening thoughts (I realize we only have a limited control of our minds, but you can minimize the extent to which you do this).

There are many effective practices to help cope with anxiety: BY FAR, the most effective combination is to avoid stress and begin daily deep relaxation/meditation practices. Your brain has been trained to respond a certain way--with anxiety and panic. Now you have to try your best to change that (again, through relaxation exercises--guided and progressive relaxation [look them up; some great Youtube videos out there]). These practices will help re-wire your brain so it isn't so primed to react to events and situations with fear. So much tension is held onto by our bodies, and our brains pick up on this which can cause further panic attacks. Be sure to de-stress as much as possible. TV and internet don't count. You need to lie down, eyes closed, and just try and let everything go.

Other valuable practices: Exercise, stretch, sleep well, do deep breathing exercises. Simple, almost trivial things like those are the best remedies. Your body can only heal itself. Talk to a doctor and get an SSRI or anxiolytic that will cut down on the stress your brain can produce. This isn't a long-term answer (the above practices are), but they can be indispensible in times of great anxiety. Best of luck, and message me if you have any other questions or need help. I've been through hell in my life, and I hate to think of someone going through what I have alone. I've learned so much, but damn it's been rough. We're here for you and can benefit from our knowledge.


----------

